# Marry in portugal



## haapyB (Apr 8, 2013)

hello everyone here.
I hope this place will help me and my girlfriend to be together. 
I'm an India 20 year old and my girlfriend who is 19. We are in relation since 2 years and we want to be marry and live in Portugal. And i want to move there and live there.
Can anyone help me by the telling me the procedure how to make it happen. Information about documents, which visa should i use to lane: to Portugal.
Thank you


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If neither of you are entitled to Portuguese Nationality then you would require Visa's to enter Portugal which type of Visa will depend on what you want to do here and how you obtain one, as Portugal is actively encouraging it's own Nationals to emigrate for work, then unless you have a _Niche specialty_ your very unlikely to find employment and a work Visa


----------



## haapyB (Apr 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> If neither of you are entitled to Portuguese Nationality then you would require Visa's to enter Portugal which type of Visa will depend on what you want to do here and how you obtain one, as Portugal is actively encouraging it's own Nationals to emigrate for work, then unless you have a _Niche specialty_ your very unlikely to find employment and a work Visa


Girl is portuguese nationality and she is in portugal. canoeman


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As she's here then she could surely find out for you, you would still reguire a Visa for entry.

I do understand that there is a clamp down on marriages of convience so take care


----------



## haapyB (Apr 8, 2013)

really :-( 
thanks for your reply. Um can i make application after i receive marriage certificate. While staying under my Schengen visa in Portugal? Or i have to come back to my home country and then make a new application?>


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As I said your girlfriend should be able to get answers to these questions, one thing every foreigner marrying in Portugal requires is
" A certificate of no impediment (um certificado de capacidade matrimonial). This document, issued by the national's Consulate in Portugal, confirms there is no obstacle to their marriage in Portugal. All foreigners getting married in Portugal require this document"

Whether your Consulate here could supply that within the time limit of your Schengen Visa?


----------

